# Bumper and hood needed (2004)



## Sel57goat (Jun 5, 2015)

I need serious help finding a 2004 front bumper and hood ram air hood pref. For my goat anyone has any ideas on where I can get one or anybody has these parts for sale?


----------



## Merlinlvmc (Jun 23, 2015)

Ram air hood, check RK Sport in California, they ship, nice fiberglass, got one installed. Also I have a stock '04 hood, cosmic purple in my garage I need to get rid of. a few scratches, otherwise a-1 condition


----------



## gary4n (Apr 1, 2015)

Try to check out pfyc.com. They have carbon fiber ram air hood.


----------

